# Different prices for same Kindle Book-why?



## janv (Feb 25, 2009)

I am a new Kindle 2 user, so I apologize if this has been answered ad nauseum, but why do different prices appear for the same Kindle book in the Amazon Kindle store? Is there an advantage to paying more money for the same book?
Thanks


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it's just a matter of different publishers publishing it.  Kind of like getting a classic from Norton, Penguin, Barnes & Noble, etc.  They may run different prices.

There is no correlation between price and formatting.  A cheap one may be better formatted than an expensive one, etc.

Someone recommended downloading the samples of the different priced copies and seeing which one you like before purchasing.  That way, you see the formatting of them and can decide that way rather than just blindly guessing and hoping you are right.  

I hope this helps.

*Note to mods, can we delete the other two accidental reposts of this question?  We only need one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

If you see multiple versions of the same book, that's *usually* a sign that it can be found for free elsewhere on the net, and legally too, because it's in the public domain.

In those cases, check sites like feedbooks.com, mobileread.com, manybooks.net, munseys.com, etc. first.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It might also have something to do with the formatting.


----------

